# Talkative and attention seeking introvert?



## Creativitron (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm an entp but I acts like an ambiverted NTP. I loves to do things alone think alone and travel alone but I'm freaking talkative and sociable at the same time. I like to perform not because I like people but for the sake of attention. 

When fun and charisma is needed I would triggers it and become a social beast but deeply I'm an introvert, is this possible?


----------



## Daniellekk (Dec 15, 2014)

You sound JUST like me. I'm an XNTP, and after posting many times of different forums trying to find my type (I wonder if people ever remember my username because if they do, I must seem incredibly annoying and narcissistic) the general consensus seems to be that I'm an ENTP. But given the choice I would rather stay in bed, just thinking and doing my own thing however at work or school I can be charming, I like to mingle and talk to different people and am very flirtatious. I'm apparently nominated for biggest flirt at our leavers prom :') I go to extremes though, I am awkward or flirtatious. There is no middle ground. I love that little phrase 'social beast' :'), I'm not sure I'd ever call myself that but there was this one time at a careers fair there was this guy from the army and after being sensationally awkward with the young female students and middle aged female university staff at other stalls, I sauntered over and had the cheekiest, flirtiest chat (I say chat, it was more of a half hour conversation where i got to know his life whilst still keeping it lighthearted and teasing) ever with this huge guy in his 30's in his combat uniform. My friends were all "wtf just happened" and I felt like the smoothest mother ever afterwards :') I think your interests are also an indicator: in general introverts seem more interested in things other than people, and extroverts are introverted in people and the things they do. I dont see why that means you have to be interested in interacting with them all the time, it could just be an interest in understanding why they do things they way they do and so on. In answer to your question I think the answer is yes! We dont stay constant, our environments and moods change and I/E isnt like being in one of two boxes it's like sliding up and down a scale. You, like me, are just more middling. You're adaptable and well balanced, go you! (that 'go you', now feels like it's going to come across as either really cheesy or really sarcastic, I'm staying with it but just to let you know, its genuine endearment and im not annoyingly perky despite how this post seems)


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I know actual introverts who are very talkative and some even attention seeking so it's a possibility. The same thing as with a shy extravert, it's about where you get your energy from.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

You might be an enneagram 3- they like to show off (apparently- I haven't met or typed any IRL). 

Lots of my introverted friends like showing off. ISTJ loves being smart, INTJ loves being smart, INFJ just loves people (freakishly so), INTP loves being smart. They get a rush from the social approval, even if it makes them tired afterward.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

That sounds a bit like me. I can be a bit talkative around my peers, but too much talking does leave me exhausted at the end of the day.


----------

